# JAVA für java-mobiltelefone



## Salzer (1. Sep 2003)

ich hab grob nichts drüber im forum gefunden, und ich denke, daß folgendes durchaus als anfängerfrage gelten kann:

will man sein handy-java-programm oder -spiel schreiben, worauf muss man achten?

ich hab nämlich seit kurzem ein nokia 3510i - und das gebiepsel fasziniert mich natürlich.

vielleicht kennst sich ja jemand aus oder vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas auf meinen inputstream lenken ...


----------



## DTR (4. Sep 2003)

Ein bischen mit den richtigen Parametern gegoogeld und siehe da

http://bf.monis.ch/prog/java/midp/index.html

Ein kleines Tutorial. Habe es mir selber noch nicht angesehen. Wenn du mal reingeschaut hast, kannst du uns ja mal eine Einschätzung geben.


----------



## Salzer (10. Sep 2003)

vielen dank erstmal dafür,

hab mir auf der site alle nötigen bzw. interessanten tools runtergeladen, dabei borland Jbuilder (dazu ein mobile-java-plugin - wo leider der trial-schlüssel per mail immernoch nicht da ist), endlich mal die API (javadoc) und - wichtig - NetBeans...

in netbeans arbeite ich mich grade ein - genauso wie eigentlich in java - und daher habe ich das mobile-zeug erstmal ad acta gelegt.

ich dachte einfach, daß durch die reduzierte klassenanzahl des J2ME (java 2 mobile edition) die programmierung einfacher wird. is aber nich so )

erstmal zu raffen, daß das mounten von ordnern nur für projekte gilt und nicht für die ide und so sachen - das erfordert schon bissel zeit.

aber: die gelinkte seite ist grade richtig!


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Habe da einen etwas sarkastisch klingenden Kommentar zu der Frage "was muß man beachten?":

Als erstes vergißt man am besten mal alles was man über Java und objektorientiertes Design gelernt hat!

So blöd das klingt, aber es ist wahr. Aufgrund der geringen Prozessorleistung mobiler Geräte und um Speicher zu sparen verwendet man am besten viele statische Variablen und Methoden und wirft möglichst viel Funktionalität in eine einzige Klasse. Sonst wird's arg langsam wenn man eine komplexere Anwendung schreibt und die Meldung "Applicaton Error" wird ein ständiger Begleiter auf Nokiahandys.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Salzer (13. Feb 2004)

) is ja super: hatte letztens diesen Fehler - als ich "backgammon" auf dem nokia 3510i gespielt hab...


----------



## tomkruse (13. Feb 2004)

Hi!

War das ein gekauftes Game oder ein selber gemachtes? Wenn sowas bei gekauften Games passiert, finde ich das äusserst peinlich ;-)

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Salzer (13. Feb 2004)

nun, es war ein vorinstalliertes... ist aber (trotzdem ich das dauernd gespielt hab) nur einmal passiert... )


----------



## tomkruse (13. Feb 2004)

Ein VORINSTALLIERTES? Am Ende noch von Nokia selbst? *staun*
Na dann braucht es mir ja nicht mehr peinlich zu sein wenn meine eigenen Games abstürzen ;-)

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Salzer (13. Feb 2004)

weiß nich, ob die in irgendwelchen nokia-studios geproggt werden... okay... wo kann man sich deine spielchen denn anschauen? (und: wo kriegt man ein "überspiel"-kabel her, ohne sich dumm und dusslig zu zahlen oder verarscht zuwerden? wollte ja, als ich den thread anfing, selber proggen, musste mich aber aus zeitgründen für das schreiben eines betriebssystems entscheiden )


----------



## tomkruse (14. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Kommt ganz darauf an, welches Handy Du hast. Mit Überspielkabel geht das nämlich nicht bei allen, sogar eher nur bei wenigen. Dafür kann man bei fast allen bluetooth-Fähigen Handys die Games per Bluetooth übertragen, ohne was zu zahlen.

Meine Games gibt es leider auch nicht gratis, da ich ebenfalls aus Zeitgründen mich dafür entschieden habe, erstmal Games zu machen für die ich Geld bekomme. Wenn noch Zeit bleibt schreibe ich Tutorials und kümmere mich um mein Forum. Als ich anfing mit Games programmieren habe ich sind 2 Demos "abgefallen", weiß aber nicht, ob die auf aktuellen Handys noch laufen. Schau mal auf meiner Homepage:http://www.threeway.net/2ndsite

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Vatar (18. Feb 2004)

Wieviel Leistung hat eingentlich so ein Handy??

Speicher ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr als "teuer" zu bezeichnen und ein paar hundert MGHz müssten doch auch schon recichen um einigermaßen schnell zu sein. Ich merks nur immer bei meinem Nokia, keine Ahnung was für eins (ist auf jeden fall das, welches man gegen die wand schmeißen kann und nix kaput geht). Das Ding wird so saumäßig langsam sobald ich eine Mitteilung mit nur 150 Zeichen schreibe. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Stefan1200 (20. Feb 2004)

Die Arbeitsspeicher Größe kann man ja mit Java abfragen. Aber wie die Leistung der CPU ist, müsste man irgendwie per Benchmark ermitteln. Weiß aber nicht wie.


----------



## tomkruse (22. Feb 2004)

Vatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviel Leistung hat eingentlich so ein Handy??



Da kann man so generell nicht sagen. Nokia Geräte sind in der Regel die schnellsten und die von Sony Ericsson die langsamsten. Siemens liegt irgendwo dazwischen, solange man die Siemens-eigenen APIs verwendet. Das betrifft aber jetzt nur die Java-VM, nicht das Handy selbst.


			
				Vatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Speicher ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr als "teuer" zu bezeichnen und ein paar hundert MGHz müssten doch auch schon recichen um einigermaßen schnell zu sein.


Das ist so nicht richtig, denn die Handyprozessoren sind deshalb recht niedrig getaktet, damit sie nicht so viel
Strom verbrauche.


			
				Vatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich merks nur immer bei meinem Nokia, keine Ahnung was für eins (ist auf jeden fall das, welches man gegen die wand schmeißen kann und nix kaput geht). Das Ding wird so saumäßig langsam sobald ich eine Mitteilung mit nur 150 Zeichen schreibe. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein.


Das liegt aber an der Firmware und ist eventuell mit einem Upgrade zu beheben. War bei meinem alten Ericsson t39m dasselbe.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Vatar (23. Feb 2004)

tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider find ich keine Frimware-Upgrades, nur dämliche bis bescheuerte Klingeltöne oder Logos. Auch bei Nokia.de hab ich nix gefunden.
Kennt sich da einer aus (ich nämlich nicht, da ich mit dem Ding nur telefoniere)


----------



## tomkruse (24. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Firmware kannst Du nicht aus dem Netz saugen (sollst Du auch nicht, weil Du damit bestenfalls Dein Hallofon ruinierst) sondern bekommst sie in einem Nokia-Servicecenter Deiner Wahl.

Cu - Tom.


----------

